# Hello Camp chef owner going to Traeger



## bigsmoke2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello all I am a Camp chef owner who is looking at the pro 575. Trying to sell my Wifi controller, if interested, see my ad.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2020)

have you considered a Rec Tec RT-590 instead?  they retail at $899 and have a better reputation than Trager.  And a 4 year warranty.  And a much bigger cooking space.  jussayin


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF bigsmoke!


----------

